# Good morning  from England



## DarlingD (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello guys!  
I live in England but come from Florida. I'm  a member  of another forum that had nothing to do with writing but has a poetry  thread and I started to write poems since then.

Hope that by joining this forum I can learn more and be able to compose good poems.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 12, 2014)

DarlingD--[What a charming user name, that is what my grandchild calls me..] Welcome to WF. I am so glad you are here and I am looking forward to reading your poetry. There are so many wonderful writers here, who are willing to help you along the way. So look around, get involved and I will be watching for your poems. Peace...Jul


----------



## Alexa29 (Nov 12, 2014)

Welcome. I am new also and I received here only beautufil words untill now from allot of people around.
Take time to read,you will find good stuff around here,exactly how I did. 
Best of luck!


----------



## TKent (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey darlingd,

Love that name!  We are so glad you are here!


----------



## DarlingD (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you guys for the warm and welcoming words. I really appreciate them. :-D


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Darling

I think there is a famous movie from the 1960s called Hello Darling starring Julie Christie, I believe.

You will really like the poetry threads here I think. I think they have twenty plus entries in their monthly contest already. Some very good writers here.

Welcome to the forums, Darling  :smile:


----------



## TKent (Nov 12, 2014)

You big flirt, you...



> Hi Darling


----------



## PiP (Nov 13, 2014)

DarlingD said:


> Hope that by joining this forum I can learn more and be able to compose good poems.



Welcome D... I'm also a fellow poet! Once you've made ten valid posts, why not share some of your poetry to the Poetry forum and enter our monthly Poetry Challenge.



Pips


----------



## DarlingD (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion Pip. I'm not  near as good as some poets I've  already read but I might have a go.  

Btw how do I like posts  I can't  see the  option.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 13, 2014)

I think you need to make 10 posts first, and you need to be logged in. After you make 10 posts, you will be able to do more. Check out the FAQ at the top of the page [under the forum and blog box]. :sunny:Hope this helps, If you have any questions not answered there, please let me know. Peace always...Julia


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 13, 2014)

DarlingD said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Pip. I'm not  near as good as some poets I've  already read but I might have a go.
> 
> Btw how do I like posts  I can't  see the  option.





After ten posts in the writing sections (you have four to go), you can also choose an avatar and have a signature that you can type in the bottom of your posts (like I have in mine for example). As Fire says, you can check out the FAQ on how you would do this.  :smile:


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 13, 2014)

I see that you have been playing word games, hope you are having fun--but they do not add to your post count [sorry]
I am looking forward to reading your work.    Peace awlays... Julia :sunny:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 13, 2014)

The same with the Procrastination thread. They too are fun, I for one try to make sure of it, as does another partner in crime you may soon become very familiar with :lol:. But they don't count as posts either. Just about any of the other forums do however, so find something interesting to respond to, and pretty soon you will have your ten. Good luck :smile:


----------



## DarlingD (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for all your helpful comments guys. ☺


----------



## A_Jones (Nov 15, 2014)

Well hellow DarlingD!  So nice to have you stop by.  I frequent the poetry area quite a bit and I am sure I will be seeing some of your posts.  Can't wait!


----------

